# Time to get a new Mac, what specs should I get?



## Morodiene (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm pretty new to the whole DAW/VST world. I compose orchestral stuff with solo vocals (operatic and popish) and often choir. I have Cubase Elements 7, and just got Kontact Komplete 10 and Symphonic Choirs.

My current computer is a Macbook Pro that's only a year old, but appears to not be beefy enough for the VSTs: 2.2 GHz i7, 16 GB RAM, 250 GB flash drive. (I haven't installed Komplete or SC on this system - I will and see what happens, but I'm guessing lots of crashing and unpleasant things like that will occur).

This is what I'm considering:


and spec-wise I think it covers what's required for the VSTs, but will it really be sufficient? Another option is:


If I were to go for the more expensive of these two, what good reason is there, other than "more is better"? I do have my better half to agree to this, so giving him real reasons for needing to spend the extra $$$ is appreciated.


----------



## Morodiene (Dec 26, 2015)

Hmm, my links aren't working for some reason.

First option: $1289

2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i5 (Turbo Boost Up To 3.3GHz) Processor
8GB 1867MHz DDR3 Memory
1TB 5400rpm Hard Drive
OS X El Capitan
Second option: $1479

21.5" Retina 4K IPS Display
3.1 GHz Intel Core i5 Quad-Core
8GB of 1867 MHz LPPDR3 Onboard RAM
Mac OS X 10.11 El Capitan


----------



## jsp21 (Jan 3, 2016)

For the software you currently use, the only real issue with your current Macbook Pro is its storage capacity. If you can find an upgrade option for it, I'd suggest you do that instead and wait for the 2016 Macbook refresh to throw $$$ at.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd suggest you get the following in this order:

7200 HD - (5400 is way too slow)
16G RAM - (minimum - really for any sectional work, you'll quickly want more. 32G RAM fills up quite fast)
i7 processor - (you might be already pushing the processor limit with an i5, i7 is more capable and you'll really want a minimum of 4 cores)

Really, all three would be best, and I'd rather wait and save than compromise.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 4, 2016)

If I were you, I'd buy an external SSD-drive with either Thunderbolt or USB3 connection and install samples on that. Spec-wise your MacBook Pro should be able to run all that just fine, though I don't know how SC (Symphonic Choirs via PLAY, I assume) behaves on such setups. If it doesn't work and you end up getting an iMac, that external drive will still be a very much relevant thing.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2016)

What DAW are you going to use? Logic?

I would get a 27 inch Retina iMac boosted to i7 ect and future -proof yourself a little.

I was about to get one but I'm in the middle of a thing and don't want to change everything over in the middle of it.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Since I needed to purchase before Dec. 31 for the tax write-off in 2015, I ended up getting this:

27" Retina 5K IPS Display
3.2 GHz Intel Core i5 (Skylake)
8GB of 1867 MHz DDR3 RAM
1TB 7200 rpm HDD
Mac OS X 10.11 El Capitan
And also purchased 16GB of RAM to add on. I will probably need to get an external SSD but I'll see how this holds up for now.

Since I'm new to this whole VST thing, maybe you guys can answer this question for me. I've heard a lot of people mention "slaves". How does one set up something like that, and how would I know if I need it?


----------



## sinkd (Jan 4, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Since I'm new to this whole VST thing, maybe you guys can answer this question for me. I've heard a lot of people mention "slaves". How does one set up something like that, and how would I know if I need it?



Most set up a second ("slave") computer for sample playback/processing using Vienna Ensemble Pro software. MIDI from Logic is sent to the slave, which hosts the sample libraries, and audio is returned via the plugin to an input in Logic (or any DAW)--all over your ethernet LAN. I use VEPro to network two slave PCs that host my orchestral/wind template and then write on my mac with Digital Performer or Ableton.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

sinkd said:


> Most set up a second ("slave") computer for sample playback/processing using Vienna Ensemble Pro software. MIDI from Logic is sent to the slave, which hosts the sample libraries, and audio is returned via the plugin to an input in Logic (or any DAW)--all over your ethernet LAN. I use VEPro to network two slave PCs that host my orchestral/wind template and then write on my mac with Digital Performer or Ableton.


 Ok, sounds pretty cool! Nice that the slaves don't also have to be Macs, too. What exactly does this help out? Would you do this to save on processing power, or disk space, or both?


----------



## mickeyl (Jan 4, 2016)

sinkd said:


> Most set up a second ("slave") computer for sample playback/processing using Vienna Ensemble Pro software. MIDI from Logic is sent to the slave, which hosts the sample libraries, and audio is returned via the plugin to an input in Logic (or any DAW)--all over your ethernet LAN. I use VEPro to network two slave PCs that host my orchestral/wind template and then write on my mac with Digital Performer or Ableton.



Is that a VEP specialty or are there bridges for other VSTs as well?


----------



## Tatu (Jan 4, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Is that a VEP specialty or are there bridges for other VSTs as well?



You can run anything within Vienna Ensemble Pro.

There's also Bidule, which some say does the same: https://www.plogue.com/products/bidule/


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 4, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Ok, sounds pretty cool! Nice that the slaves don't also have to be Macs, too. What exactly does this help out? Would you do this to save on processing power, or disk space, or both?


It can help in different aspects ... First and foremost it gives you more voices. There is a limit of how dense your orchestrations can become on a single machine, regardless of the power of that PC. Then, it is a cost factor. With a PC you can get a lot of ram, a lot of SSDs and power for way less than from Apple. The PC may also house multiple SSDs on Sata3 (or better) while you have to get a thunderbold expansion chassis to do that with a modern Mac. Also, most plugins run more efficienct on PCs (especially Play, but Kontakt as well).
So, with a slave your system is more expandable and cost effective and can play arrangements without freezing tracks that a single machine simply isn't capable of.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> It can help in different aspects ... First and foremost it gives you more voices. There is a limit of how dense your orchestrations can become on a single machine, regardless of the power of that PC. Then, it is a cost factor. With a PC you can get a lot of ram, a lot of SSDs and power for way less than from Apple. The PC may also house multiple SSDs on Sata3 (or better) while you have to get a thunderbold expansion chassis to do that with a modern Mac. Also, most plugins run more efficienct on PCs (especially Play, but Kontakt as well).
> So, with a slave your system is more expandable and cost effective and can play arrangements without freezing tracks that a single machine simply isn't capable of.


OK, I have an abundance of PCs around here (hubby's a web developer) so that will work. Regarding running plugins like Play on the PCs, you would actually install them on the PC, but then in the DAW route to where the plugin is on the PC over the network?


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 4, 2016)

You install Vepro by VSL on each PC (slaves and master, up to 3 total). All PCs must be connected via 1Gb lan (via switch or directly). You then install on each slaves the samples and software you wanna use on it.
Just have a look at the VSL site and watch the videos and read the documentation regarding Vienna Ensemble pro.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> And also purchased 16GB of RAM to add on. I will probably need to get an external SSD but I'll see how this holds up for now.



Getting an external SSD or SSD Array (such as the Black Magic Dock) is a good idea. It's not a great idea, although perfectly possible, to run samples from the internal drive of an iMac. Also, 32 GB of RAM is worth looking at through something like Crucial.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Getting an external SSD or SSD Array (such as the Black Magic Dock) is a good idea. It's not a great idea, although perfectly possible, to run samples from the internal drive of an iMac. Also, 32 GB of RAM is worth looking at through something like Crucial.


Is an external SSD preferable to the whole VEPro slave thing?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 4, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Is an external SSD preferable to the whole VEPro slave thing?


Good question. That I do not know because I don't have VEPro. I have been told in the past that on a single computer it's good, but not specifically necessary. I defer to VEPro experts on that one.
The external SSD issue is I believe to help with any bottle neck issues and related problems. But I am switching to an iMac soon, so I am an interested party too.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Good question. That I do not know because I don't have VEPro. I have been told in the past that on a single computer it's good, but not specifically necessary. I defer to VEPro experts on that one.
> The external SSD issue is I believe to help with any bottle neck issues and related problems. But I am switching to an iMac soon, so I am an interested party too.


Well, I'm sure if it's necessary, I will find out soon enough.


----------



## Tatu (Jan 4, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Well, I'm sure if it's necessary, I will find out soon enough.


If you're new to all this, then just start with that iMac and get external "help" once you reach that inevitable bottle neck. And when all those are not enough anymore, that's when you should start considering slaves.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 4, 2016)

Tatu said:


> If you're new to all this, then just start with that iMac and get external "help" once you reach that inevitable bottle neck. And when all those are not enough anymore, that's when you should start considering slaves.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## sinkd (Jan 11, 2016)

Some more great advice here. I agree that you should start with the SSD on your iMac and work until you see where the limitations are. Moving from project to project starts to be a pain if you have lots of samples loaded into Logic. That is one thing you will find. A VEPro workflow allows you to keep your DAW project files streamlined. And you will need Steinberg (Vienna) key dongles for all machines that run the server or host VEPro, but you do not need a dongle on the master. So for a basic setup you just need one dongle for the slave.


----------



## gpax (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Morodiene,

I sent you a PM detailing my configuration and thoughts, also using a 5k iMac. It essentially supports Tatu's last piece of advice above, where there is much power to be had - now - from your new Mac in conjunction with external solutions.


----------

